# Beached today



## H20hawgs (Jan 25, 2015)

Went out a couple hours to finish break in of the motor. Got skinny in a creek. I was not use to that with the fiberglass but I got over it obviously...lol. Hit it in the shallow skinny and did not know what was beyond. There was no water! Maybe 1/2 for 50 yards or so then a spring. Pushed it back easily, cleaned the grate and was off and running again. It was almost dark so I did not think to take any pics. I will next time I look like a fool... :shock:


----------



## DaleH (Jan 25, 2015)

I did that once ... but too big to push her off ... no tin


----------



## KMixson (Jan 25, 2015)

It happens. I have fished in a harbor near my home and found sandbars would magically appear where there were none the week before. It may be three feet deep one week at low tide an two inches the next week at low tide.


----------



## H20hawgs (Jan 25, 2015)

DaleH said:


> I did that once ... but too big to push her off ... no tin


I'd say you need a tug boat for that ship...


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 25, 2015)

KMixson said:


> It happens. I have fished in a harbor near my home and found sandbars would magically appear where there were none the week before. It may be three feet deep one week at low tide an two inches the next week at low tide.



This is usually due to wind direction or moon phase. You'll find the lowest low tides the first few days after a new moon, and then when you get to 1st quarter, you'll notice that the low tide is about a foot above normal, and that the high tide is about a foot lower than normal.

With winds from an easterly direction (at least here on the SC coast) it tends to hold the water in and you'll see higher than normal low tides. If it blows from a westerly direction, prepare to see sandbars you didn't know existed. :shock:

Here's what it looks like when you run out of water, especially the last 30 seconds or so:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddl92Be-viI&list=UUHYpuGo2zvfQcgL2J7VdAqA


----------

